# birthday gift



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

here is a pic of a birthday gift I made for a gal in the neighborhood who love's halloween the coffin is made outta pallets and the corpse is a blucky done with laytex and toilet paper simple but she will flip over


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

this looks awesome! she's a lucky girl!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Mike, this is very cool, great job!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

First a lovely costume for your daughter and now a fabulous spooky gift for a friend. You're not going all warm and cuddly on us, now, are you?

If your friend is a fan of Halloween, this is a one-of-a-kind gift she'll cherish for a long time.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Simple and simply a great friggin JOB - it looks great!
Have a Sinister Season!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Very cool gift! Great job!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

The softy in you is showing.  Your friend should love it.


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

That is a very thoughtful gift.


----------



## PirateLady (Jul 23, 2010)

Great gift. Looks fantastic....


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Good job Mike.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

awesome!!! love it!!


----------



## sickNtwisted (Sep 29, 2010)

I wish I had a thoughtful friend like you.
Nicely done, I'm sure she'll love it.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

she more than loved it I thought she was going to explode I got 5 hugs and 5000 thank yous a job well worth it!!!!


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

wow, what a great friend!! thats cool , Mike~


----------

